# Sid Meier's Pirates! : Live the Life !



## Thor (May 26, 2005)

Well People out there! This [Pirates!] is an amazing piece of art!  I am so into this game I just dunno how hrs r passing by!.
For the Uninitiated :
*www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/sidpirates/index.html?q=Pirates!
OR
*snipurl.com/f5x8

This game has many "minigames" i.e part of the game which are essential for the completion, but different from other parts!

SOS to everybody!! Can u please help me get over the "Dancing with the Governeor's Daughter" part. In the game I'm approaching almost 28 yrs and still unable to romance a single one. Life SHUCKS!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A Piece from Gamespot Review:


> The original Sid Meier's Pirates! is one of the famed designer's most beloved games, which is saying a lot. After all, Meier is responsible for some of the greatest games ever made, most notably Civilization. Sid Meier's Pirates!, first published in 1987, is renowned to this day for its addictive blend of action, strategy, and role-playing. And the good news is, with this newly released remake, it's clear that Sid hasn't lost the magic touch. This new Sid Meier's Pirates! is an amazing, wonderfully lighthearted game that boasts an intoxicating blend of strategy and action, and as such it's a dire threat to your professional and personal productivity.
> 
> 
> The Caribbean is brought to life vividly, thanks to the beautiful and colorful graphics.
> ...


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 27, 2005)

Dude,gr8 game,gr8 post.


----------



## sumitava_b (May 27, 2005)

Truely a superb game. I will try to find that game soon. And rest assured, I will spend my life dancing with governor's daughter, if possible   8)  8)


----------



## Marc Z (May 27, 2005)

Pirates was good for the first few days. after that it good repetitive and i got bored. but it was excellent while it lasted.

and i'm with you Thor. i totally SUCK at the dancing mini game. one of the reasons i gave up on the game.


----------



## Knight_rxr (May 27, 2005)

Yeah, Pirates was real fun for the first few days then the game became kind of monotonous.

I tried dancing a few times but eventually gave up and from then I excuse myself everytime they ask me to dance.

The only thing that wasnt monotonous was capturing a city. That was really cool.


----------



## rohanbee (May 28, 2005)

What about the on sea ship battles................i believe they are quite cool??


----------



## Thor (May 29, 2005)

Whoa! Guess What guys ? I FOUND This :
Click the Thumbnail:

*img177.echo.cx/img177/5474/piratetrainer24qr.th.jpg

and

this:


> The Sid Meier's Pirates! Super Trainer - By Chronowerx
> 
> This trainer was first made by Sen-Dog he worked on the trainer from the first version
> until version v0.55 then it was handed over to Patrick (CyberOps) who started at v0.60.
> ...



U Can find the Trainer HERE:
*snipurl.com/f7lf

Courtesy Megagames.com
-------------------------------------------------


My problem with with Romancing is NOW my favourite problem ! Damn the Governor's Daughters [the beautiful ones] r HOT!! Simply press ctrl+D during Dance and the Heart Meter Soars!!

----------------------------------------------------
The Sea battles are cool! Manuevering the ship out of enemy fire and then when they r reloading simply blasting them is fun.

If u manage to blast off all the cannons of enemy ships then in all probability they will surrender [I think enemy crew isto your crew ratio matters!]. But the real fun is when u duel with the enemy caption on his SHIP !! The Duelling is absolutely Thrilling !!

The Game is absolutely Fantastic . Now that I Hv no problem  dancing 
  I'm having a "ball" whenever I wish !! Sweeping the governor's beautiful daughters in your arms and then a nice french kiss makes the DAY !
-------------------------------------------------------

Have a nice Day , live it while u CAN !!

Thx.
-------------------------------


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 29, 2005)

Damn! I wouldn't mind romancing those pretty lass! The only problem is that my game freezes in the intro screen.


----------

